
The world’s most “secure” password - jsjohnst
https://mostsecure.pw
======
jaimehrubiks
Have been using it for two years on every service and I can confirm that it is
very secure.

------
dokalanyi
Does it always give: H4!b5at+kWls-8yh4Guq

~~~
lygaret
Did for me, this is hilarious.

------
iKJames
Dang, I must of been hacked - now I have to go change my password everywhere.
(I'm kidding)

------
kreetx
Pasting it here for convenience: H4!b5at+kWls-8yh4Guq

------
gjsman-1000
H4!b5at+kWls-8yh4Guq here.

I wish there was a disclaimer...

------
elygre
The most secure password requires the most random seed:
[https://xkcd.com/221/](https://xkcd.com/221/)

------
hlieberman
Correct horse battery staple

------
hawkilt
now every one knows.

------
uberman
Great, a password generator that looks like it does something but just happens
to "generate" the same password for every visitor and pageview.

~~~
craftyguy
Password 'generating' and password 'checking' webservices should be outlawed.
They're a ridiculously easy way to build a rainbow table from unsuspecting
users.

